# Microwave and Honda 2000



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I haven't had time to really look into this and we were packing up to leave the rv in storage so I forgot to bring the manuals home with me, but an unusual thing happened this weekend. 5 was running on gen power from my Honda Eu2000i. It was on full mode, not econo, so should have had more than enough power to operate everything except the a/c. When the wife put the power to the microwave the gen went into an overload status. She tried it a couple times with the same results, but we didn't have time to diagnose the situation. Does anyone know off-hand what the draw is on the microwave? I wouldn't think it would be more than 800 watts or so, maybe 1000. I could swear I have run the microwave off the gen before but can't quite remember.

Maybe if someone has the book handy for a 2004 Outback, you could look up how much draw the microwave has. Maybe I have something wrong with the microwave. Maybe another item for the warranty list, which is now getting quite long. Thanks, vw


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Vdub - It should have worked fine but (and there is always a but) the load on the Honda may have been limited due to other loads in the trailer. Do you remember if the Hot water or refrigerator were in electric mode? Had you been on batteries a while and the on board charger was working hard? Were a bunch of lights on making the rectifier work hard? It does add up quick.

If you have a volt meter next time you get to play with your trailer and Honda watch the 110 voltage as you start up the microwave. See how far it drops. Force the refrigerator into LP mode and re-test. Also test the Microwave on shore power to see if there are any functional issues with the Micro wave.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

VDUB,
I run my microwave with the EU2000i without problems. I once thought that the generator had a problem because it would go into overload with just about anything; but when I turned the electric side of the hot water heater off everything was fine again. You may want to check for other loads. Hope this helps.
Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. Frig could have been on, but the hot water was drained and definitly off. TV wasn't on, no lights were on. I'll check it again this weekend. There isn't any electricity yet at the storage place (I just built the building this summer), so I may not have the opportunity to test with shore power. Depends on how the weekend goes.

Hey, Andy! Sounds like you and I should have swapped where we bought. I got mine in Spokane which is closer to you and you got yours in Lewiston which is closer to me. When I bought mine last Feb, Krueger's didn't have any even tho I had asked them. Big bummer. Warranty work is now a 200 mile trip one way.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

VDub,
I was told by two different dealers that warantee work could be done at any dealer that does Keystone trailers or fivers. Did I get a bunch of hooey from the dealer on this???

I guess a general question to the more experienced Outbackers out there - can you get warantee work done at any dealer or only the one you got it from?

Brian


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Work can be done at any registered dealer, but if you didn't buy from them then you are at their mercy for scheduling and speed to get it done. They still get paid by the parent company for warranty but if they don't like you for some reason it will show and you will more than likely be waiting.
But some delaers are nice and you may not have any problems at all.

Good luck.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

vdub, I just looked at my microwave. I have the Dometic unit in my 26RS, and the label states that it is 120 V, 12.5 amp and has a power comsumption of 1350 watts. Hope this helps, and Hurricaneplumber is correct. Any Keystone facility can perform warranty work, and will get paid by Keystone. They question is "will they" if you did not purchase it from them. I know that the dealership I purchased my unit from offers priority scheduling for their customers, and a 10% break on parts and supplies sold in the store.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If the fridge and converter/charger are running along with lights it might have been a bit much. Did you have the fan or anything else running? TV?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't think anything else was running, but I was in a big hurry to get out of there. I was putting in the endwall of the building I built this summer to house the RV. It was raining, late, we were tired and still had a 1.5 hr drive home. So I just unplugged everything and decided to look at it closer this weekend.

I'll check it out closer and let you guys know what I find out. Thanks.


----------

